# Topics > Smart home >  IFTTT, free web-based service, IFTTT Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - ifttt.com

facebook.com/ifttt

twitter.com/ifttt

linkedin.com/company/ifttt

IFTTT on Wikipedia

Co-founder and CEO - Linden Tibbets

----------


## Airicist

Introducing IFTTT to the CNET Smart Home

Published on Jan 22, 2016




> The free online services promises to link devices together for creative control of the automated home. We decided to put it to the test.

----------


## Airicist

Article "What The Internet Of Things Has Is A Failure To Communicate"
How IFTTT's Linden Tibbets is fixing that.

by Mark Brooks
January 28, 2016

----------

